# Genetic problems



## JackAubrey (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm a tad confused about genetics. I want a self sustaining flock. Thing is , the flock will be a closed loop, as it were. As the older hens are eaten,their chicks take their place,in time having chicks of their own.As the process repeats it's self we end up w/ a flock whose "family tree" doesn't fork. Is this an issue with chickens? I don't have the ability to run 3 separate flocks. On the other hand , I don't want any 3 legged chickens! What say ye? JA


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

In a true localized economy of self sufficiency you will need to return to the ways of our Great-Grandparents. You get to know the people living in your area and what kind of stock they raise. You may keep two different breeding lines, maybe of the same breed, maybe of different breeds. You can keep them together and only separate when Spring comes for breeding purposes. You may need to invest in the bands to mark your birds with leg bands to help keep track of them, and keep good breeding records and laying records.

Look locally and see if anyone else is raising the same breeds with similar goals, and then you can swap roosters/hens back and forth to freshen the blood line etc. Maybe see if there is a book on modern chicken breeding. I have one from the 1920's about breeding and genetics.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

You can always introduce chicks to lend generic diversity. You'll lose some through attrition. Illness, predators etc. just the way it goes. I wouldn't lose sleep over that.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

JackAubrey said:


> I'm a tad confused about genetics. I want a self sustaining flock. Thing is , the flock will be a closed loop, as it were. As the older hens are eaten,their chicks take their place,in time having chicks of their own.As the process repeats it's self we end up w/ a flock whose "family tree" doesn't fork. Is this an issue with chickens? I don't have the ability to run 3 separate flocks. On the other hand , I don't want any 3 legged chickens! What say ye? JA


JA, by using what is commonly called the "Felch" line breeding method (breeding daughters to fathers, sons to mothers and so on) you could start with one breeding pair and breed them like that for 20 years before you would need to add "new blood"! Here is a link to an old poultry book that talks a bit about the "I.K. Felch" method;

http://books.google.com/books?id=h4...age&q=I. K. Felch line breeding chart&f=false

Good luck and happy hatching!!!


----------

